# Cabergoline &



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Love the stuff but don't fancy getting it flown out from the factory in Sikkim, India.

Are the internet shops legit?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

theres a few sources that sell it, no need to get it from india.


----------



## lumphammer (May 25, 2016)

I'm another who loves it !!! That alongside Proviron leading to my PCT. I also take caber during PCT sometimes as well , def makes a big libido difference !


----------

